#ubuntu-tn-meeting 2016-03-12
<sabri-icone> @elacheche_anis
<meetingology> sabri-icone: Error: "elacheche_anis" is not a valid command.
<sabri-icone> elacheche_anis:
<elacheche_anis> meetingology: hey sabri-icone
<meetingology> elacheche_anis: Error: "hey" is not a valid command.
<elacheche_anis> #endmeeting
<elacheche_anis> hey sabri-icone
<sabri-icone> salem
<elacheche_anis> wassup :)
<sabri-icone> hani tewa 9rit el mail mte3ak
<sabri-icone> hawka fi lil n3awdo nahkiw anis :), salem
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone:
<elacheche_anis> Tu va coordonnées le meeting.. meetingology est ici pour organiser un meeting, tu veux qu'on fait un meeting de teste maintenant?
<sabri-icone> ui ok
<sabri-icone> en tt cas, je préfère que quelqu'un de vous qui coordonne... toi ou ahmed ou manel ou mariem, qqun sur place
<sabri-icone> #startmeeting reunion-hebdo
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Mar 12 16:22:48 2016 UTC.  The chair is sabri-icone. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<sabri-icone> #meetingtopic reorganisation de la communauté
<elacheche_anis> #topic Topic1
<elacheche_anis> Ah! JE suis pas le chair x) alors meetingology va ignorer mes commandes x)
<sabri-icone> #chair elacheche_anis
<meetingology> Current chairs: elacheche_anis sabri-icone
<elacheche_anis> #topic Topic1
<elacheche_anis> #subtopic subTopic1
<sabri-icone> #vote union mc ff
<meetingology> Please vote on: union mc ff
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<elacheche_anis> #accepted topi1idea
<elacheche_anis> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sabri-icone
<sabri-icone> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: union mc ff
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<elacheche_anis> #votesrequired
<meetingology> votes now need 0 to be passed
<elacheche_anis> #votesrequired 3
<meetingology> votes now need 3 to be passed
<sabri-icone> .0
<sabri-icone> 0
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone:
<sabri-icone> 0
<elacheche_anis> don't forget "votesrequired" & "voters" to fix the number of minium votes needed, and the names of voters
<elacheche_anis> #vote anis
<meetingology> Please vote on: anis
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<elacheche_anis> #votesrequired 3
<meetingology> votes now need 3 to be passed
<sabri-icone> 3
<elacheche_anis> #voters sabri-icone elacheche_anis
<meetingology> Current voters: elacheche_anis sabri-icone
<elacheche_anis> 1
<elacheche_anis> non sabri-icone votesrequesred = SUM des votes pour accepter le vote
<sabri-icone> 1
<elacheche_anis> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sabri-icone
<sabri-icone> #envote
<sabri-icone> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: anis
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<elacheche_anis> le vote est toujours +, 0, -, le bot fait la somme, si on atteint la valeur fixer le vote passen, sinon c'est rejeter
<elacheche_anis> kima taw
<sabri-icone> +1
<elacheche_anis> je l'ai dit qu'il faux 3 voix pour accepter le vote, on a eu 2 seulement
<sabri-icone> lol on est que deux
<sabri-icone> -1
<sabri-icone> 0
<elacheche_anis> une personne peut voter 1 seul fois
<sabri-icone> oui, voila
<sabri-icone> donc ça passera pas
<elacheche_anis> T'as déjà fini le vote, le bot va pas prendre tes vote en charge
<sabri-icone> on va pas attendre le soir qd mm pour que le vote finisse
<elacheche_anis> quoi?
<elacheche_anis> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Mar 12 16:36:00 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-tn-meeting/2016/ubuntu-tn-meeting.2016-03-12-16.22.moin.txt
<elacheche_anis> regarde le log
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> C'est un jolie pv :) non?
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone: lance un autre meeting, et amuse toi bien avant que le vrai meeting commence. lit la doc pour savoir quoi utiliser et quoi ignorer
<sabri-icone> ok
<sabri-icone> salem
<elacheche_anis> I need something to eat
<sabri-icone> bonsoir tout le monde
<sabri-icone> on attend encore un peut
<MedAmine> Hello :)
<sabri-icone>  on va démarrer le meeting.. de préférence que chacun ouvre le papad :)
<sabri-icone> #startmeeting futur ubuntu-tn
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Mar 12 19:11:18 2016 UTC.  The chair is sabri-icone. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<sabri-icone> #topic ubuntu-tn aujourd'hui
<sabri-icone> #subtopic problèmatique
<sabri-icone> d'abord, salem alikom enness elkol
<ounis> salem
<geekette86> salem
<sabri-icone> on va commencer par discuter les problèmes que rencontre ubuntu-tn aujourd'hui
<T_Aloui> Salut
<sabri-icone> biensûr, chacun est libre de dire ce qu'il pense et on à le papad aussi pour quelques idées
<sabri-icone> le plan serait comme suit, 1- on discute des problème, 2- on va discuter les solutions probable, puis on va lancer une vote sur les solutions
<geekette86> (y)
<sabri-icone> et on fait conclure avec les dates et la faisabilité de chaque solution, si quelqu'un a une autre idée il peut nous dire avant de commencer
<sabri-icone> ok, on commence..
<sabri-icone> je vais lister quelques problèmes déjà sur le papad pour faire vite
<sabri-icone> http://papad.org/p/metting-ubuntu
<sabri-icone> -Discuster les points fort et les points faible dans la communauté ubuntu-tn (passé/présent) et prendre des décisions strictes par rapport au futur. -Restructurer la communauté et supprimer la notion des MC/FF -Trouver une forme de récompense ( points ou autres pour les membres actifs), dans n'importe quel domaine ou n'importe quel façon de participation -Penser à instaurer une règle de conduite!  -Suivre le c
<sabri-icone> 1- vue qu'on va discuter les problèmes donc on va commencer par les points faible de la communauté "ubuntu-tn", pourquoi on a un grand frein
<sabri-icone> qui veut commencer?
<sabri-icone> #idea point-faible-ubuntu-tn
<sabri-icone> #info attente-proposition-membre
<sabri-icone> Vous êtes toujours là?
<sabri-icone> #info aucune restriction de langue... vous pouvez parler, français tunisien arabe ou anglais
<sabri-icone> l'important est de participer
<geekette86> oui pour moi the main problem is how to stay visible all the time , i hardly see any events those days
<sabri-icone> ok, je note ça
<geekette86> we need event team i think
<sabri-icone> #idea  how to stay visible all the time , i hardly see any events those days
<geekette86> not organizing team
<sabri-icone> #idea  need event team
<geekette86> people who will be able to go and animate workshop
<geekette86> and that is can be even more then one team
<sabri-icone> yeah, actually that's the main problem... who's or who can maintin this
<sabri-icone> exactly
<geekette86> for example 10 members in event team
<sabri-icone> #idea more team not restricted to area
<geekette86> if 5 can't do it we still have 5
<sabri-icone> yeah, no restriction to be instaured
<geekette86> who can't say "we cant go" because they 'commit' that they will be an event team
<geekette86> si fhemtouni
<sabri-icone> oui, fehemtek
<geekette86> w chaque region
<geekette86> fiha team
<sabri-icone> more well organized team, but the main problem still same... need people who can do it
<sabri-icone> oui,
<geekette86> tunis,sousse,sfax,gabes(puisque akther blayess fiha membres)
<sabri-icone> de préférence nahkiw ken fel machekal, bch baad yebda rapport wadheh
<geekette86> sabri-icone: seems that we rae the only ones here xD
<sabri-icone> yeah
<geekette86> if you are present people
<sabri-icone> anis is here but he's not talking
<geekette86> poke
<ounis> just
<sabri-icone> elacheche_anis:
<ounis> reading
<sabri-icone> lubotu3:
<sabri-icone> ounis:
<sabri-icone> sabri-icone:
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone: lubotu3 is a bot :)
<sabri-icone> T_Aloui:
<sabri-icone> hh, aya béhi
<sabri-icone> ubuntulo12:
<sabri-icone> meetingology:
<sabri-icone> MedAmine:
<elacheche_anis> ubuntulo12 & meetingology as well :)
<sabri-icone> yeah, it was a big finger
<sabri-icone> ChanServ:
<sabri-icone> chaker:
<sabri-icone> some people has name near to bots, sorry
<ounis> lol
<sabri-icone> people here, could you participate please
<ounis> sure
<MedAmine> hello :) was just reading what I missed ..
<sabri-icone> as we say, this is an open event everyone need to participate we are community, friends and from same country so please dont miss this opportunity
<T_Aloui> hi again
<T_Aloui> I was just reading :p
<sabri-icone> nop
<T_Aloui> so sorry again :p
<sabri-icone> we are discussing about ubuntu--tn porblem
<sabri-icone> problem*
<ounis> to be honest I'm failing to follow any community activities due to (I know it's not an excuse) professional and familial engagements, I'm lazy too
<ounis> I guess it's common with lots of people sympathizing with the community
<sabri-icone> ounis: nop ounis... it's same for everyone but we want to discuss community problem it's better
<sabri-icone> when someone loves things but can't got them it's not that things but his own, so we can't blame him
<geekette86> so return to main problem
<ounis> that's an issue IMHO because no interest in community activity is a problem
<geekette86> i said my point
<sabri-icone> the idea is to discuss ubuntu-tn issue and only ubuntu-tn without thinking that someone is cause of that
<sabri-icone> that must help us to find solution after
<ounis> kay
<geekette86> if u have a point ounis can you say it
<geekette86> u will help us
<geekette86> second problem benessbaliya
<geekette86> elli les etudiants yel9aw sou3ouba fi fehmen
<geekette86> methodology
<geekette86> te3 kifech ye3mel event
<geekette86> ML w communication ...
<sabri-icone> #idea les étudiant ne comprend pas le principe de création d'évènement
<geekette86> donc lezem formule simple
<geekette86> Tic Tac
<sabri-icone> momken hedha yji mel manque de communication fel évenement fi had thato
<MedAmine> geekette86: could you please elaborate more on that idea ?
<T_Aloui> could u please not use many abbreviations :p ?
<sabri-icone> donc, manque d'information ou de communication pendant les évènements
<geekette86> MedAmine: OK SORRY
<sabri-icone> #idea manque d'information ou de communication pendant les évènements
<sabri-icone> MedAmine: yu don't have to be sorry man, as i say we are friend here dont worry
<sabri-icone> T_Aloui: ok, i think that' this also an issue for newbies hhh
<T_Aloui> yh :p xD
<sabri-icone> #idea problème avec les abréviation peut causer une certaines ignorance chez les newbies
<sabri-icone> ounis: T_Aloui MedAmine , des idées?
<ounis> nop
<sabri-icone> qui peut relever des problèmes de sont côté?
<sabri-icone> vous pensez que certains frein sont visible et peuvent empêcher l'évolution d'ubuntu-tn
<T_Aloui> - lack of media efficiency ( I don't know how to put it :p )
<MedAmine> Well I am still waiting for geekette86 to explain more what she means with a simple formula ..
<T_Aloui> I mean not much people know wht ubuntu-TN is about
<geekette86> student in general don't know how they can ask for event
<geekette86> they just drop message in FB or mail without many informations
<geekette86> so if we had a kind of form that students fill it and then they send it to the ML
<geekette86> it will be easy for them
<T_Aloui> So the idea is that as a community we are not organizing soft-skills development workshops or sth like that, so that they would be able to contribute more efficiently in the community
<T_Aloui> That's wht I understood
<geekette86> and anis will stop explain every time how they should write an email xD
<sabri-icone> certains, nouveau vois que l'absence des évenement en ligne ou de ne pas a proximité des anciens membre est un problème par exemple
<T_Aloui> So we need more events : Workshops, soft-skills stuff, Team building (for exp we meet in a café and talk together), Media, newbies integration program
<sabri-icone> Certains trouve que l'abscence d'une calendrier et aussi un problème
<sabri-icone> we are not talking about solution
<sabri-icone> only problem
<T_Aloui> yh it just translates the need
<sabri-icone> yeah, but it's just to have a good report in the end
<sabri-icone> actually i'm reading the papad,
<sabri-icone> and reporting written problem
<sabri-icone> so, people think that the participation of just one member of the community is not motivating new member
<T_Aloui> in other words, there is no such real world friendships (I mean very close ones) between members which helps to build a strong community ( like MSPs or ISEF Egypt guys, they just are close friends when it comes to real life and that makes it easy to interact and work together)
<sabri-icone> #idea the participation of just one member of the community is not motivating new member
<sabri-icone> #idea there is no such real world friendships (I mean very close ones) between members which helps to build a strong community ( like MSPs or ISEF Egypt guys, they just are close friends when it comes to real life and that makes it easy to interact and work together)
<sabri-icone> #idea abscence d'une calendrier
<sabri-icone> for me, the main problem is that we still few people and moreover loosing people and no new member are joining community or becoming active
<T_Aloui> Lack of Newbies integration
<sabri-icone> #idea the main problem is that we still few people and moreover loosing people and no new member are joining community or becoming active
<sabri-icone> i think we already report the most recognised problem, we will start talking about probable solution
<MedAmine> Well since we're not going to event / organizing any no one will want to join ..
<sabri-icone> #subtopic solution-possible
<sabri-icone> comment rester visible tout le temps?
<sabri-icone> idée de geekette: stay visible all the time , i hardly see any events those days
<geekette86> event to show what we can do with Ubuntu
<MedAmine> it's not just about being visible "all the time"
<sabri-icone> pour moi, je vois tout les évènements qui passent sur la ML certe, je ne vois personne participer à part elacheche_anis, personnellement je suis loin de pouvoir me présenter
<geekette86> from server side to automotive industry
<T_Aloui> - Newbies integration system ( a team composed of experienced members, guides newbies and helps them enter to the community activities)
<sabri-icone> so, what we can do, i think this is the website but as mc was designed to do this nothing has been done
<sabri-icone> may be because everyone one is waiting of someone else's job
<T_Aloui> - More events
<sabri-icone> and this stay not resolved
<sabri-icone> donc pour moi, la première chose c'est de prendre l'idée de nizar
<T_Aloui> - Contact Medias to promote the community's events and use social networks
<T_Aloui> Groups ...
<geekette86> c koi l'idée de nizar dsl
<MedAmine> it's not just about 'more' events .. we need 'quality' events !
<sabri-icone> déjà faire un merge entre les sous groupe de ubuntu-tn, plus de mc ni de FF ou merger entre les deux et savoir diviser par région ou autre
<sabri-icone> nizar a dit de commencer par merger entre FF et MC
<MedAmine> what are exactly MC and FF ?
<sabri-icone> je trouve que depuis ce truc a commencer ça à déchirer la communauté
<geekette86> +1
<sabri-icone> donc plus de réunion privé ni de favorisation, on va rejouer les cartes pour le bien de ubuntu-tn
<geekette86> MC: manager community
<sabri-icone> FF freedom fighter
<geekette86> FF:freedom fighter
<sabri-icone> merci Geekette
<geekette86> +1000
<sabri-icone> #idea supprimer les limites, MC et FF
<geekette86> oui je suis pour plus des titres
<sabri-icone> l'autre idée que je le support bien et celui de geekette, avoir une ségrégation entre les membres
<geekette86> nous sommes tou des memebres
<sabri-icone> surtout quand c'est évenement lointain sans contrainte de nombre ou quoi que se soit
<sabri-icone> #agreed more people by region
<sabri-icone> une bonne nouvelle, c'est que pour la calendrier j'ai un modèle et qui peut vous être utile
<sabri-icone> http://www.agendadulibre.org/
<sabri-icone> c'est celle de la france, mais elle peut être fachement utile en tunisie!
<sabri-icone> #idea agenda du libre en tunisie
<sabri-icone> on peut proposer ça pour tout le monde et aussi crée la notre dans une site ubuntu et dans le wiki
<sabri-icone> alo
<MedAmine> +1 looks good to me :)
<geekette86> oui
<sabri-icone> non non ps de vote, je veut juste lire vos idée
<geekette86> donc aham points
<sabri-icone> la vote et à la fin
<geekette86> eni nrahom nekhdmou 3lihom
<geekette86> event bech nerj3ou le soura
<geekette86> site web
<T_Aloui> I propose a switch to linux campaign with a good media help and national events and workshops under the movement " Switch to linux"
<sabri-icone> #idea membre / région
<geekette86> FF & MC
<sabri-icone> T_Aloui: ceci doit être avec la collaboration des autes communauté
<T_Aloui> j'ai pas compris
<T_Aloui> ,
<T_Aloui> N
<T_Aloui> ?
<geekette86> T_Aloui: yep but it is really hard to get to the media
<sabri-icone> Geekette, on peut à la rigueur avoir une section membre/région dans le wiki
<T_Aloui> if we do great events, great workshops we can get the media
<sabri-icone> T_Aloui: idée généraliste sinon on doit dire switch 2 ubuntu
<T_Aloui> and we should be creative
<sabri-icone> c'est plus spécifique
<sabri-icone> #idea being more creating
<sabri-icone> #idea being more creative
<T_Aloui> creativity for exp : we talk with a gamer youtuber to play games on linux and help the linux gaming spread in tunisia ( I mean on ubuntu :p )
<T_Aloui> so that we change the idea that games on ubuntu suck
<sabri-icone> yeah, about creativity already there's more and more solution rather than games... games is the hardest argument, we can say the impossible one after the designer
<sabri-icone> we can talk about more others things, for game we just start with steam
<geekette86> students care a lot abt coding, system..
<T_Aloui> Well I'm with switch to linux movement as a name cuz once people recognize how awesome linux is, we start a 2nd step in the ubuntu promotion process
<geekette86> weekly videos will be awesome i think
<T_Aloui> yh
<T_Aloui> a new
<T_Aloui> Youtube channel for the community
<T_Aloui> where someone takes care of it
<geekette86> ping
<T_Aloui> and community members can post in it after a verification of some experienced members
<T_Aloui> from *
<geekette86> T_Aloui: +1
<sabri-icone> i would like to say, new member have to confident
<sabri-icone> and must be free to post what they want without limitation, of course only restriction must be to be out of topic
<T_Aloui> I didn't understand once again :p +1 ?
<sabri-icone> hh, okay
<sabri-icone> we have to motivate any reject with an argument
<sabri-icone> this is encouraging people to contribute and being responsible
<sabri-icone> another thing is to help people to find the positive point of being member of a community
<sabri-icone> i already have a lot of them
<T_Aloui> yh that's important
<T_Aloui> !
<T_Aloui> cuz for exp many of my friends wanna be MSPs
<T_Aloui> yet
<T_Aloui> I don't want to cuz I believe in the ubuntu TN goals
<T_Aloui> and I personnaly don't care about the benifits from the community as long as I believe in them
<sabri-icone> yeah, it's human
<T_Aloui> however for someone new :/ and that wants benifits, it would be hard to convince him :/
<sabri-icone> people need to know need to grow
<sabri-icone> at all, at MSP they didn't have anything
<sabri-icone> i will explain to you
<sabri-icone> MSP will access to some of microsoft book and product, this product are already payable
<sabri-icone> you need to buy them if you are not a member,
<sabri-icone> in linux, you dont pay aything already
<sabri-icone> hhh
<sabri-icone> so no need to be member to access to that, there's no sens
<sabri-icone> but with community you can share knowledge
<sabri-icone> know people
<sabri-icone> have friend, surpass your fear
<sabri-icone> there's more than our simple life, communication is a big offer
<sabri-icone> and friends is best and more
<nizarus> nous avons beaucoup de success storys d'anciens membres de la communauté (trouver un job, lancer une startup, ...)
<nizarus> mais le problème de u-tn c'est que nous n'avons pas de traces de ça
<nizarus> c'était le problème de u-tn depuis le début : écrire pour garder des traces
<T_Aloui> yh what if u're already a member :p You will have free access to MS products, and also softwares in Windows are much better in quality, also there are many high quality games that run only on linux, also in MSP I can learn leadership skills and a lot of MSPs are having success storys and working abroad and they're pretty successful + a lot of other advantages
<sabri-icone> #idea instaurer les success story de u-tn
<RachedTN> ping
<sabri-icone> RachedTN: ahla bik
<RachedTN> wbik akther :)
<sabri-icone> T_Aloui: je ne suis pas du tout d'accord sur la qualité des produit... non pas du tout, pour les jeux oui
<T_Aloui> So I can have the same advantages of U-Tn with a lot of other advantages and also there are a lot of prizes offered by MS
<sabri-icone> MS prizes are not to MSP but to genius
<T_Aloui> # I am just testing ur respond to a newbie that doesn't know why to enter U-tn xD
<sabri-icone> and you can get more and more prizes in open source, not especially in ubuntu but in any others linux distribution, just search and get
<sabri-icone> elacheche_bedis is the best example
<sabri-icone> geekette86: is also a good example :D but she already win on imaginCup and she was not MSP!
<T_Aloui> so conclusion, we need to demistify a lot of things about ubuntu, make ubuntu tn membership benifits more visible and make u-tn success stories more visible
<sabri-icone> yea
<T_Aloui> guys pls u shouldn't think that my previous messages are out of real belief I'm just trying to come up with new ideas through imagining wht another person would think
<MedAmine> yeah good idea :)
<sabri-icone> nop, i understand
<sabri-icone> #agreed come up with new ideas through imagining wht another person would think
<sabri-icone> #idea ideas through imagining wht another person would think
<sabri-icone> deux points sont peut-être moins important mais des facteurs clé
<sabri-icone> est-ce que chacun présent ici peut participer a des réunion mensuel ou par quizaine dans le mm topic?
<geekette86> oui
<ounis> why not
<geekette86> Le Me
<sabri-icone> et le deuxième qui croit qu'il peut trouver des nouveau membre dans son entourage, même des lyciéens
<sabri-icone> on s'en fou de l'age, nous avons deux lycéen avant
<sabri-icone> donc si oui, quel fréquence vous préférer, quizaine, ou mensuel
<MedAmine> I was one when I joined :p
<T_Aloui> well I'm 15 years old
<T_Aloui> so it's obvious
<T_Aloui> I'm more interested in promoting u tn in high schools
<T_Aloui> cuz I'm active in that community
<sabri-icone> :p
<sabri-icone> it's also interresting to have a secondary school community
<T_Aloui> no I just meant it'd be easier for me to promote u-tn in high schools I think
<T_Aloui> :p
<geekette86> benessba liya elfatra hedhi chak15
<sabri-icone> ok
<sabri-icone> bon, mafema hata ando hkaya o5ra?
<T_Aloui> and I'm searching for guys in my high school that believe in the same project ( which we called "Switch to linux") and we hope to promote Linux and ubuntu in our high school then move to the active guys we know in Gabes
<T_Aloui> and I found some interesting ones
<T_Aloui> well guys
<T_Aloui> I have an event Dev Camp
<T_Aloui> and I want utn to be present
<T_Aloui> to help me achieve my personal goal ( " to promote ubuntu in my high school " )
<sabri-icone> you are ubuntu-tn member
<sabri-icone> so, we already have one
<sabri-icone> i think that we already have someone else
<sabri-icone> geekette86: you know some people from GabeS?
<T_Aloui> yh IK it's just that I want experienced ones to come and do that cuz they know more and can attract people
<T_Aloui> oh MY good buddy Naeil :p Hi :D
<geekette86> yes
<sabri-icone> we can work on this event, i think 2-3 people is suffificient
<T_Aloui> yh
<sabri-icone> someone for presentation and others to help members
<T_Aloui> Well I already sent full presentation in an email to the  mail list if u're interested in knowing more details :p
<sabri-icone> yeah
<sabri-icone> GFOSS?
<Na3iL> o/ @All sorry for the delay
<T_Aloui> hi there :D whussup :p ?
<Na3iL> fine T_Aloui thank you glad that you joined the meeting tonight :)
<sabri-icone> Na3iL: yu can look on this:
<sabri-icone> problem:  main problem is how to stay visible all the time , i hardly see any events those days student in general don't know how they can ask for event  probleme avec les short term les anciens ne sont plus disponible  ++++++++++++++ solution: ++++++++++++++ supprimer les limites, MC et FF agenda du libre en tunisie membre / région avoir une section membre/région dans le wiki being more creative instaurer les succes
<Na3iL> Well, IMHO to stay visible all the time we need to organize events, not only assist the events that are already organized by some clubs/communities..
<Na3iL> T_Aloui, I assume that you mentioned your event in Gabes right?
<MedAmine> exactly what I wanted to say .. we need to get to action not wait for others to invite us
<MedAmine> and one more thing .. it's not just about quantity .. we need quality
<sabri-icone> that's good
<sabri-icone> no blame about quality and quantity... we start asking for people to join us
<MedAmine> let's take the FOSSDAY event that happened today
<sabri-icone> join us join us
<sabri-icone> hhh
<sabri-icone> today !
<sabri-icone> where?
<MedAmine> I am talking about events quality .. I mean our events need to be well organized and prepared
<sabri-icone> yeah
<MedAmine> @Enit
<meetingology> MedAmine: Error: "Enit" is not a valid command.
<MedAmine> @ ENIT
<meetingology> MedAmine: Error: "ENIT" is not a valid command.
<MedAmine> at the ENIT .. event organized by G2Foss
<sabri-icone> i see yeah
<sabri-icone> strange, we already have some member there..
<sabri-icone> eu
<sabri-icone> euh
<sabri-icone> ok
<sabri-icone> a big event like that can be good to promote ubuntu and ubuntu-tn community
<sabri-icone> on va commencer la vote
<geekette86> ok
<MedAmine> I went there .. went well but not that successful ..
<sabri-icone> #vote supprimer les limites, MC et FF
<meetingology> Please vote on: supprimer les limites, MC et FF
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<geekette86> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from geekette86
<nizarus> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from nizarus
<sabri-icone> #votesrequired 6
<meetingology> votes now need 6 to be passed
<MedAmine> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from MedAmine
<elacheche_anis> -1 We need to keep the structure like the international one..
<meetingology> -1 We need to keep the structure like the international one.. received from elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone> elacheche_anis: aucune idée de quoi tu parle, nous n'avons pas ça en france
<sabri-icone> au moins pour l'association il y a le AG pour respecter la loi, est encore.. aucune vote privé
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone: https://community.ubuntu.com/community-structure/
<nizarus> il faut faire le ménage dans les MC/FF pas supprimer les MC/FF
<nizarus> être FF et MC ça peut être une source de motivation :)
<sabri-icone> actuellement il parait de c'est un source de démotivation
<sabri-icone> http://papad.org/p/metting-ubuntu
<sabri-icone> pas mal ont quitté les activité a cause de ça
<sabri-icone> donc, actuellement il faut enlever les limites la structure n'est pas obligatoire c'est optionnel
<T_Aloui> delete( FF + MC);
<sabri-icone> notre but c'est d'avoir plus de membre et on peut alimenter cette notion après
<T_Aloui> add(motivational_stuff(points...));
<sabri-icone> de toute manière quand j'était membre elle n'y était pas
<sabri-icone> je voulais dire quand j'ai adhérer
<sabri-icone> ubuntu-tn
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone: It was always there.. Years before you join the community sabri-icone :
<elacheche_anis> :)
<sabri-icone> i don't remember this sorry, FF and MC members has been elected by same member in 2012 i think
<sabri-icone> no matter, actualy it's one of main problem
<sabri-icone> and if something is not letting ubuntu-tn to live we have to delete it, we are not obliged to apply rule
<sabri-icone> we can have our rules, so our needs is to get active community
<sabri-icone> and motivated members
<sabri-icone> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sabri-icone
<sabri-icone> we need one more vote
<sabri-icone> MedAmine:
<sabri-icone> ounis:
<sabri-icone> ChanServ:
<sabri-icone> chaker:
<MedAmine> already voted :)
<ounis> sorry was distracted
<sabri-icone> sorry
<sabri-icone> T_Aloui:
<T_Aloui> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from T_Aloui
<ounis> voting about what?
<T_Aloui> So after thinking
<sabri-icone> supprimer les limites, MC et FF
<ounis> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ounis
<ounis> meetingology shut up
<meetingology> ounis: Error: "shut" is not a valid command.
<sabri-icone> hhh ounis
<ounis> meetingology list
<meetingology> ounis: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, NickAuth, NickCapture, Owner, and User
<sabri-icone> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: supprimer les limites, MC et FF
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:3 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion denied
<sabri-icone> #vote agenda du libre en tunisie
<meetingology> Please vote on: agenda du libre en tunisie
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<T_Aloui> I believe we should still use FF MC thing, without changing the structure cuz it's a motivation for members + we just change a bit the way that structure works
<sabri-icone> #votesrequired 6
<meetingology> votes now need 6 to be passed
<elacheche_anis> T_Aloui: Motion denied → We keep the actual structure
<sabri-icone> bref, on est entrain de voter...
<T_Aloui> let's, instead of changing the structure just change the way we work
<T_Aloui> recruit members
<T_Aloui> and solve the other stuff
<sabri-icone> nous avons 3/3 sur l'idée N1 donc je vais lancer une appel sur la ML après
<elacheche_anis> +0 A calendar is good, but finding contributors to contribute to the calendar events is a hard thing to do.. That's a challenge..
<meetingology> +0 A calendar is good, but finding contributors to contribute to the calendar events is a hard thing to do.. That's a challenge.. received from elacheche_anis
<T_Aloui> I don't think that FF and MC thing would hold people from participating in u-tn activities
<T_Aloui> could u tell me what's the exact work of FF and MC ( in detail ) and how they're elected or accepted
<T_Aloui> :p
<T_Aloui> ?
<sabri-icone> T_Aloui: j'ai déja deux preuve que des personnes ont arrêté leurs participation a cause de ça
<T_Aloui> I wanna know more ( IK a bit but not that much about them)
<sabri-icone> donc, comme j'ai on vote
<sabri-icone> on a déjà discuté ça
<sabri-icone> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sabri-icone
<sabri-icone> refuser une idée juste pour le faite qu'on a personne pour le faire ne fait pas avancer les choses...
<sabri-icone> on vote pour l'idée, la faisaibilité de l'idée et déjà une autre idée totalement différente
<sabri-icone> geekette86:
<sabri-icone> meetingology:
<sabri-icone> MedAmine:
<sabri-icone> T_Aloui:
<sabri-icone> ounis:
<sabri-icone> nizarus:
<MedAmine> +1 we already have a cal we need to update it
<meetingology> +1 we already have a cal we need to update it received from MedAmine
<sabri-icone> ChanServ:
<sabri-icone> chaker:
<sabri-icone> big finger, i'm always typing wrongs names..
<sabri-icone> we have only three votes...
<geekette86> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from geekette86
<ounis> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from ounis
<sabri-icone> ounis: saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel
<ounis> meetingology knew what I said
<meetingology> ounis: Error: "knew" is not a valid command.
<ounis> dumbshit
<sabri-icone> hhh
<sabri-icone> MedAmine: wink
<MedAmine> already voted :'(
<sabri-icone> okay sorry
<sabri-icone> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: agenda du libre en tunisie
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:3
<meetingology> Motion denied
<sabri-icone> #vote membre / région
<meetingology> Please vote on: membre / région
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<sabri-icone> #votesrequired 6
<meetingology> votes now need 6 to be passed
<sabri-icone> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sabri-icone
<sabri-icone> T_Aloui: MedAmine ounis nizarus elacheche_anis geekette86 chaker
<MedAmine> what are we voting about exactly ?
<geekette86> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from geekette86
<nizarus> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from nizarus
<elacheche_anis> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone> ya MedAmine chnowa tabaa fi match?
<T_Aloui> guys bye :p
<MedAmine> [22:18] <MedAmine> what are we voting about exactly ?
<sabri-icone> membre / région, on crée une liste ou autre... ou même juste on aurait conscience que les membres participe plutôt dans leur région, ceci permet mieux de gérer les évènement
<sabri-icone> proposition de geekette86
<sabri-icone> bon, apparement on a pas assez de personne ici déjà
<sabri-icone> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: membre / région
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion denied
<sabri-icone> #vote being more creative
<meetingology> Please vote on: being more creative
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<sabri-icone> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sabri-icone
<geekette86> +1 (we need to figure out how)
<meetingology> +1 (we need to figure out how) received from geekette86
<MedAmine> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MedAmine
<nizarus> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from nizarus
<elacheche_anis> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: being more creative
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<MedAmine> what else is on our to do list ?
<sabri-icone> instaurer les success story de u-tn ideas through imagining wht another person would think frequence des réunion (15/1mois)
<sabri-icone> #vote instaurer les success story de u-tn
<meetingology> Please vote on: instaurer les success story de u-tn
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<geekette86> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from geekette86
<MedAmine> +1 maybe keep a record somewhere on the wiki ?
<meetingology> +1 maybe keep a record somewhere on the wiki ? received from MedAmine
<elacheche_anis> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sabri-icone
<sabri-icone> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: instaurer les success story de u-tn
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<sabri-icone> #vote more ideas through imagining what another person would think
<meetingology> Please vote on: more ideas through imagining what another person would think
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<sabri-icone> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sabri-icone
<elacheche_anis> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> I don't understand that..
<MedAmine> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from MedAmine
<sabri-icone> geekette86:
<geekette86> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from geekette86
<sabri-icone> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: more ideas through imagining what another person would think
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:3
<meetingology> Motion denied
<sabri-icone> #vote frequence des réunion (15/1mois)
<meetingology> Please vote on: frequence des réunion (15/1mois)
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<MedAmine> +1 15j
<meetingology> +1 15j received from MedAmine
<elacheche_anis> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from elacheche_anis
<geekette86> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from geekette86
<elacheche_anis> I'll be here whenever there is a meeting, I'm already here all month long
<sabri-icone> thanks elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: frequence des réunion (15/1mois)
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion denied
<sabri-icone> bon on a finie
<sabri-icone> #info meeting end
<elacheche_anis> there is endmeeting command
<sabri-icone> #info thanks for everyone participated in this meeting, i'm glade of this
<sabri-icone> i know,
<sabri-icone> i need to talk more, i think this must be in the report
<geekette86> thx
<geekette86> all
<sabri-icone> Donc, un mail sera envoyé sur la ML avec le résultat des votes (pour contre, abstention)
<sabri-icone> pour que ceux qui ne nous ont pas honoré par leur présence aurons cette information, je vais voir avec anis si on doit mettre le wiki avec ça
<sabri-icone> Sinon, encore merci et bonne soirée à tout le monde
<sabri-icone> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Mar 12 21:46:25 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-tn-meeting/2016/ubuntu-tn-meeting.2016-03-12-19.11.moin.txt
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone: N'oublie pas de mentionné le lien du log http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-tn-meeting/2016/ubuntu-tn-meeting.2016-03-12-19.11.moin.txt
<sabri-icone> ok
<elacheche_anis> Thanks for being here for the last 3 hours everybody..
 * elacheche_anis need to get some food.. BRB
